# HI!



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi misty,
It's nice to meet you! Welcome to the horse forum. 
I look forward to seeing pics of your horse!


----------



## brandig (Nov 12, 2006)

*hi*

hi misty nice to meet you and charming!! looking forward to hearing about your events


----------

